# Need an air compresser and nail gun



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to get out of this cheap. A pancake will work a nail gun but not much of anything else. I'd suggest getting a 4 gallon Quincy instead. They can run multiple nail guns, a spray paint rig, air up truck tires, etc that the pancake will have to work over time to do if at all. I use only Hitachi nail guns with one Paslode siding gun. My failure rate so far is zero and I've had these now about 6 years of daily use. They can last a home owner a lifetime if properly maintained. I've own probably all of the brands over the years and so far the Hitachi guns are the only gun I'll buy. AVOID the Hitachi compressors though. They are close to junk at best. I bought one when one of guys dropped a Quincy on the expressway and I needed a compressor quick. I went to Lowes and saw a Hitachi compressor and since I like the nail guns, bought it. It won't hardly air up tires and works non stop to run one framing gun. Using it for spray paint isn't something it will do.


----------



## rw02kr43 (Jul 25, 2011)

*pancake*

So I can't run a finishing nail gun or air up a tire with the pancake compresser?

Jason


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, a pancake will run a finish nailer and it will put a few pounds in a tire. The problem with pancakes is that they don't have enough volume to run any high-demand tools, such as an impact wrench for any appreciable amount of time. A pancake will be fine for trim work. I would go with a 15 or 16 ga finish nailer over a brad as brads are meant more for tacking. However, I would probably go with a brad on the quarter round to keep it from splitting. You should be able to find a package deal with both nailers and the pancake for under $300. They won't be top of the line, but they will do what you need them to do.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I have this Bostitch Recon set








Works good at a great price.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

homers has a 6gal porter cable and an 16g and 18g nailers and a stapler for 279.00 for the set.


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


lowes has a stanley-bostich 3 gun set for 299.00

http://www.lowes.com/pd_253002-354-...d_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&facetInfo=


----------



## rw02kr43 (Jul 25, 2011)

*home depot*

I have looked at the porter cable one with the 3 guns from home depot, but I'm not sure I need all 3 of those guns. Which would be better for my project? A finishing nail gun or the brad nail gun? I'll be doing some base boards and quarter round. I eventually want to do a small roof of a shed. I think I'll probably need a different gun for that one. I just don't want to pay for all 3 guns when out of those 3 I might need just one. I just don't know which one I need.

Jason


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

you would be surprised what you might need in the future. that stapler might come in handy. i used to use the stapler on the thin side of casing and 16 g on the thick side. the 18 g works good for most smaller moldings like shoe. the staples hold batter then the 18g brads. most pre-hung doors that are trimmed on one side are stapled.
if i didnt already have compressor and guns id definitely get a kit, its cheaper in the long run.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll tell you this much - When I shopped for a compressor & finish nailer, I looked at a lot of small 3 gal compressors & 16 ga nailers. By the time that I bought those & a hose, Id have been very close to the price I paid for that kit (with a 6 gal compressor). The stapler and brad nailer have definitely come in handy many times over. 
I definitely wouldn't go for any smaller of a compressor. There are some bad reviews on amazon, but I guess I got lucky. Everything in my kit was in Like New condition and has functioned perfectly for about 9 months of intermittent use now. Gotta keep em oiled, of course. I'm sure that the Porter Cable would be good too, for a few more bucks if you're worried about buying refurb...


----------



## Gbm (Jun 9, 2011)

With tools you certainly get what you pay for but for dyi work the porter pancake and finish nailer have worked well for me the last 10 years. I also bought a roofing nailer and framing nailer at harbor freight and it will run those too - if you work alone. If you are really short on funds they also sell a pancake for $30 or $40 but since they need to run virtually non stop I doubt they would last too long. Like trapper said, don't even think you can run any air tools like grinder, impact, paint etc for any length of time as the scfm output is minimal. For example, it takes about 5 minutes to fill a suv tire - starting with a full tank.

There are uses for all three nailers but for non production work the finish nailer IMO is the most useful. I hand nail the brads if necessary. Maybe when I start installing my casings I'll need to invest in a stapler....that sounded like good advice.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Go ahead and get the compressor with the 3 gun package. You can never have enough guns.:whistling2:


----------

